# Send back or not send back and play some more....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Bought a 700 long range in 3006, always wanted a varmint barreled 3006 for some idiotic reason but anyways, cleaned the barrel and took it out yesterday, shot some cheap core locks to get the brass and also foul the bore.... got about 11/4 groups.... Tried some reloads as well, the best I got was .910 with Sierra HPBT 165 bullets, with IMR4895.....

I think I am going to clean the barrel again today, and try it again tomorrow with a different load, but, my question right now is, should I send it back or wait until I have broken it in better?

Or do I worry to much......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't
Be in a hurry to send it back but I wouldn't be thrilled with those
Results either. Break it in first.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

More experimenting seems to be in order. Wondering what you plan to kill with it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What's the twist on that barrel.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Put more lead down range. My 30-06 will shoot anything from 110 grain Hornady varmint to 220 grain. Seems to prefer the 150 though. The 110 Hornady are explosive on gallon milk jugs, sometimes even find the jackets in the blown away jugs. Can only imagine what they would do to a coyote.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No doubt, JB. I've used the 110-grain Hornady spire points for many years in several .300 Winchester Magnums and have found them to be more explosive than the 110-grain Hornady V-Max.

I also load the same bullets for two .30-06 rifles: one a Browning BAR and the other a Weatherby Vanguard. And, my pal, Joe, uses the light bullets in his Ruger .300 Winchester.

We've taken groundhogs, fox and coyote with them. Never any wounding if any contact is made whatsoever. Lots of horsepower with little recoil.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

its 1:10 twist, should be good, going to take it out today and put more down range.... Whats the worst that could happen? Lol


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

going to quit whining now


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd say! Nice work.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! There are no excuses for missing now !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That is certainly on target enough for shooting coyotes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that with the cheap core lokts ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, what was the range that you were shooting at?


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

it was 100 yards, not long but trying to figure out if it could be a long range rifle. Used 168 grain hornady Holow point/Boat tail match with 43 grains of IMR 4895, ordered some more yesterday from midway....


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

ended up skim bedding it, ruined the paint lol but........


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It all looks good from here.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

looks good, enjoy....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

FarmallH said:


> Bought a 700 long range in 3006, always wanted a varmint barreled 3006 for some idiotic reason but anyways, cleaned the barrel and took it out yesterday, shot some cheap core locks to get the brass and also foul the bore.... got about 11/4 groups.... Tried some reloads as well, the best I got was .910 with Sierra HPBT 165 bullets, with IMR4895.....
> 
> I think I am going to clean the barrel again today, and try it again tomorrow with a different load, but, my question right now is, should I send it back or wait until I have broken it in better?
> 
> Or do I worry to much......


IMR 4350 really good for mid range calibers/bullets. So a 30-06 with a 165 should be about perfect for it IMO. 1lb cant hurt to try!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok ran out of time for an edit so heres the rest of what would have been in the above post.

Heres an article on breaking in a rifle from a professional with credentials to back his claims.... http://www.rifle-accuracy-reports.com/barrel-break-in.html IMR 4350 is really good for mid range calibers/bullets. So a 30-06 with a 165 grain bullet?, should be about perfect for it IMO. 1lb cant hurt to try! Also remember if you subtract the diameter of the bullet, from your edge to edge extremes---it gives you the center to center of the rounds/grouping. Which in your case is .530, thats 3 hundredths over half an inch, which isn't really too bad. It can be tightened some, just if that's the best your IMR 4895 will give you then time for another powder try--if you're not happy. If you already have IMR 4350, work it meticulously--meaning be anal in your reloading proceedures ---to rule out allowing minor discrepancies, to spoil its potential. So I'm not saying you aren't thorough, but just in case you don't do the things some consider essential I'm going to throw a few out. Weigh all your bullets, try to get at least 25 of the exact same weight. This will allow for 5--5 round groups, which is a minimum for me on a new load. I load 5 at 1/2 a grain above minimum, 5 in the middle of max and minimum, 5 at 1/2 grain below max----<<<<< on this particular load, I look for pressure signs, and then I load 5 in between the 1/2 grain below max and middle load, and 5 between the middle and the 1/2 grain above minimum. When I shoot my barrel is always clean the first round--some prefer a fouler round. After I shoot the first I immediately open the bolt and let it sit for apx 4 mins before I shoot the second--and the same for every round till the 5 shot string is done. It takes awhile to work a load that way--but it keeps the barrel from heating up and causing your groups to rise. Keep the rifle out of the sun, it heats the barrel as well. Pick calm days to work your loads regardless if its the only day you can go shooting--conditions are very important. Don't know how you seat your rounds, but in my bolt action, my bullet is right at 2 thousandths of an inch from the lands. And I only neck size versus full length. And if you reload a lot then an inside neck reamer should be a regular step in your reloading process--it helps with keeping the pressure on the seated bullet to its design parameters, which in turn keeps chamber pressure from spiking due to the bullet being held more firmly when it shouldn't be. http://www.forsterproducts.com/product-category/reloading-tools/case-trimmers/case-trimmer-accessories-neck-reamers/ The 30-06 as we all know is .308---the same caliber used in the camp perry matches---except its used in the .308 bullet as opposed to the 30-06, and in the 165 grain?. Every caliber has one bullet/grain bullet-- that out performs others in the same caliber. So IMO, in a 30-06 the bullet should be the 165 gain?--the only difference is the amount of powder of course. Personally I wouldn't shoot any other bullet in it, in my .270 I only reload the 130 grain period. If I want to shoot a prairie dog--it gets the 130 grain, a deer the 130 grain etc.... I'm of the school if it shoots very accurate--why mess with it? Lastly---if the IMR 4895 is the only powder you've tried, then you aren't doing everything you can to give the rifle itself a fair shake. Its very seldom a reloader hits the right powder the first go round, but not unusual in itself. So try at least 3 different powders before you make a decision on that rifles worth. And when and if it starts impressing you, it will quickly become your go to rifle without question. We all have that one rifle, that if we were to pick among the ones we own---it will always be picked first when it comes to accuracy, even though some of the others are shooting good as well. Because you have that innate confidence in it, and when you do, what used to be hard shots become fun and challenging. Sorry for the long version and all, just trying to help out with personal experiences and what worked for me. Good luck and give her a few more powders before you throw in the towel.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

FarmallH said:


> going to quit whining now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------

